# How to lower high urine pH



## mfaircloth (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello!

I am new to the forums, but was told by a friend to post my dilemma here. Thanks in advance for your advice and help! I tried to search for other posts involving high urine pH, but I wasn't able to find anything that could help me so I decided to start a new topic. I apologize if this topic has already been addressed. If so, would you mind directing me to the correct post?

Okay..here goes. I have a 1 and a half year old male, neutered vizsla. About 4 months ago, he developed what the vet diagnosed as a UTI. His symptoms were frequent urination and acting like he was uncomfortable while urinating. He was treated with antibiotics and improved. About a month later, his symptoms returned. We went back to the vet and he was treated for a UTI again. Like before, his symptoms improved with the antibiotics for a couple of weeks. After a couple of weeks, the symptoms returned.

Recently, he has had a urine culture that came back negative, but is showing crystals in his urine and has a high urine pH. The vet suggested switching him from Hill's Prescription Diet d/d duck and potato to Hill's Science Diet for sensitive stomachs. The sensitive stomach formula has a lower target pH. The vet thinks maybe the food is causing the high pH level in his urine. Well, the sensitive stomach formula did not agree with him (I think it was the chicken). He was on the d/d duck and potato before due to stomach issues. I am supposed to go back to the vet today to try a new food: Hill's Prescription Diet w/d. The first ingredient of this food is corn!! I am not too fond of Hill's so I was hoping to find another food that could help to lower his urine pH.

Sorry this was so long-winded. Basically, what I want to know is: 
1. Has anyone had similar problems with their V? If so, what did you do?
2. Does anyone know of any high-quality dog foods that help to lower a dog's urine pH?
3. Has anyone had any luck resolving this issue with cranberry (or other) supplements?

Thanks again!
Jeanette & Nemi


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/ZAy_KKRzJjo


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://mountaindogfood.com/education/digestiveprocess.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/06/dogs-stomach-food-and-salmonella.html

Hope these help understand your dog's digestion and foods.

Good luck and I wish you the best with the boy.

RBD


----------

